# Geneman's Home Theater and Home entertainment setup



## Geneman (Sep 8, 2010)

Media Room info

Computer:
Antec NSK2480 Case
Windows 7 Ultimate x64 
Core i7 2500K
4G DDR3
Radeon HD 5750
BD-ROM
Asus P8H61-M
1TB HD
Hauppauge 2250
XBOX HD DVD USB

3 Home theater chairs, Small popcorn machine 

100 inch Stewart Firehawk Screen
Sony VPL-HS51 Projector
Denon AVR 2807
2 x Paradigm Monitor 5 mains
1 x Paradigm CC-370 Center
4 x Paradigm ADP-170 surrounds
2 x Dayton 15's in DIY enclosures powered by a bridged Soundstream DA-2 Sub AMP
Sony PS3 120G
Sony MDP-650 CD LD Player (Yes, laser Disc)
Technics RS-TR313 Dual Cassette recorder
Pioneer PL-740 Turntable
Samsung BDP1500 1080p Blu-ray Disc Player 
Wii

Family Room:

Computer:
Mini-itx case
Windows 7 Ultimate x64
Core i3 2100
4G DDR3
Intel HD graphics
BD-ROM
Intel DH67CF
1TB HD
Centon InfiniTV Quad cable card tuner

Sherwood RD-6513 Reciever
In celing 6 inch speakers x 5
Velodyne CHT-12
Vizio 42 LCD
Slingbox
Comcast HD DVD POS

Bedroom

Computer:
Mini-itx case
Windows 7 Ultimate x64
Intel Core i3 2100
4G DDR3
Intel HD Graphics
DVD-ROM
Asus P8H61-I
500G HD
Hauppauge 2250 Tuner

2 in celing 6 inch speakers
Rotel RA-9708X AMP
Vizio 32 inch LCD

Workout Room

Computer:
Antec NSK2480 Case
Windows 7 ULT x64
Intel Core i5 661
4G DDR3
Intel Graphics
BD-ROM
Intel DH55TC
500G HD
Hauppauge PVR-500

4 x 6 inch in celing speakers
Onkyo TX-SV414PRO
Kenwood KE-2060 EQ
Vizio 37 inch LCD

Spare Bedroom

Computer:
older emachine micro atx case
Windows 7 home premium x64
Intel Core 2 Extreme X6800
4G DDR2
GeForce GT 220
DVD-ROM
Intel DG33TL 
300G HD
Hauppauge 2250

Olivia 32 inch LCD using onboard speakers for now.

Garage

Computer:
Mini-itx case
Windows 7 Ultimate x64
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550S
4G DDR2
Intel Graphics
DVD-ROM
Intel DQ45EK
500G HD
Hauppauge 2250

17 inch LCD 
Pioneer SX-2600 (my 1st reciever ever)
4 AudioSource wall mounted speakers and SW-80 sub.


Full Gig network with over 20TB of space, iso's and MKV files on network and media browser setup on all media center PCs to stream them with AC3 maintaining at least 5.1. Server rack in garage with Windows Home Server 2011, FreeNAS box, Supermicro atom server running Vyatta for a firewall\gateway and Windows Server 2008 R2 fileserver running Hyper-v and AIRVideo to serve media content to iPhones. Intel NAS box for DVD storage also.

Not to mention several wireless access points, laptops, gaming PCs, ...


----------

